# CD-Rom drive read as BD-Rom?



## Rykan (Nov 25, 2008)

My CD-Rom drive just decided to not read or write any CDs at all about a week ago, and it now says it's a BD-Rom under my computer, but in the device manager it still is registered as a CD drive. I'm not sure exactly what make the drive is, but I know for sure it read and wrote CDs just fine before this and is fairly new. I use virtual drives for ISOs and the like, but I disabled all of them just in case that was causing the problem, although I've been using them for a very long time. What could cause this obscure problem?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try uninstalling the optical drive in Device Manager. Windows will reinstall it on reboot. 
You probably have a failing drive.


----------

